# Blue Moon Bicycles "KRATEFEST"



## DEBUTANTE (Jun 10, 2018)

_Saturday, June 16, 2018 in Sycamore Illinois
Info:  815-899-3100_


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 15, 2018)

Have fun guys!


----------



## Rollo (Jun 16, 2018)

... Just saw news coverage of Kratefest on NBC Nightly News ... pretty KQQL! ...


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 16, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-new...ith-classic-bicycle-celebration-1257507395863


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 16, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-new...ith-classic-bicycle-celebration-1257507395863



NICE VIDEO!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 16, 2018)

I wish i could have made it this year,,,fantastic place,,,hope to make it next year Mat


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2018)

That’s awesome coverage!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2018)

Very Kool!


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2018)

Very cool that it was on TV.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 18, 2018)

DEBUTANTE said:


> _Saturday, June 16, 2018 in Sycamore Illinois
> Info:  815-899-3100_





Heard this was a really good meet.  Anyone got any pix?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 18, 2018)

camera's all melted.....


----------

